# Couch's build thread. Meet Penelope



## Couch (Oct 11, 2013)

Well here goes. so i purchased the car 3 weeks ago. with roughly 3000km's on it. 

*Future Mods*

i have a feeling i'll be adding to this


-led strip fog light housings 
-spoiler (undecided) 
-adding some form of extra cushion to the center console lid 
-CAI
-Lowering Springs
-short shifter
-sharkfin antenna
-audio
-projector headlights
-led taillights (undecided might just tint mine)
-switchback LED signal bulbs
-removing chrome door moldings
-borla catback exhaust
-rims

*Current Mods*

-gm hood edge protector 
-5%tint on rear windows
-HID headlights
-black front and rear bowties and marker lights (when it shows up)

here's some pics from today. took about an hour to wire in the HID's. will take some night pics once it's dark out.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

This will be interesting I'll follow. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

What is an Edge Protector? I don't see anything different in your pics.
Did you do a full headlight conversion (new housing and such) for the HIDs?


----------



## Couch (Oct 11, 2013)

i'll snap another picture and point it out for ya. No i'm trying these HID's tonight, if it's as bad as i've read i'll switch back to halogens and retrofit


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Couch said:


> i'll snap another picture and point it out for ya. No i'm trying these HID's tonight, if it's as bad as i've read i'll switch back to halogens and retrofit


Cool, I look forward to seeing it
Yeah, most (if not all) HIDs, without the retrofit, are actually dangerous and/or illegal (unless for off-road only), as they produce too much glare and will blind on coming drivers  Just be careful and try them on the garage door, before you go driving with them.


----------



## Couch (Oct 11, 2013)

Here's the edge guard 









Pointing here 









Pulled up to this wall, doesn't look bad to me, checked it out sitting in another car and they are bright but aren't blinding I'm going to leave it till I can afford the retrofit 









And good news found my overlays in the mailbox when I got home, oh and I installed led license bulbs too today 

















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChevyAllDay (Jul 24, 2013)

great looking car! love the HID's as well, i certainly love mine! should def add the fogs. keep up the good work! cant wait to see more!


----------



## Couch (Oct 11, 2013)

ChevyAllDay said:


> great looking car! love the HID's as well, i certainly love mine! should def add the fogs. keep up the good work! cant wait to see more!


Thanks I plan on adding the led strip style there 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChevyAllDay (Jul 24, 2013)

eh, the strip is alright i guess  

keep up the good work tho.

love the Chevette in the background too! those are awesome!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Looking good - nice list of future mods!


----------



## Couch (Oct 11, 2013)

My good friend sean owns that Pontiac Acadian (you were close) has put a 2.8L v6 from an s10 in it. Super fun car to drive



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Couch said:


> Here's the edge guard


Nice. I like how it tucks right up against the hood



Couch said:


> Pulled up to this wall, doesn't look bad to me, checked it out sitting in another car and they are bright but aren't blinding I'm going to leave it till I can afford the retrofit


I can see a good amount of reflection up high, where it should not be

basically everything above the red line. It is not exact, as I do not have a steady hand, just an estimate 








Also, if you look above the bright white, you can see reflection (like light bouncing off water)


----------



## Couch (Oct 11, 2013)

Fair enough, so far I haven't been flashed, and like I said I sat in my buddies chevette with my car pointing towards me and it's not any worse then regular headlights. 

Well today I finally got the chrome moldings off the doors and gave it a full hand wax with California gold. She looks alot better now  

Here's removing tape










And finished product 


























Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

much better without those side moldings!


----------



## Couch (Oct 11, 2013)

couple more afternoon pics


----------



## Couch (Oct 11, 2013)

installed my switchback LED signal bulbs today. light up white, change to orange and flash when signal is turned on. had these in my last car and loved it.


----------



## xPunKx (Jan 25, 2013)

Where did you get the LED switchback ?! I really like it !!


----------



## Couch (Oct 11, 2013)

http://www.diodedynamics.com/store/...ze/7440/7443-60-3528-smd-switchback-pair.html

you'll also need a resistor kit to avoid hyperblinking since the led uses less power the car thinks the bulb is out. 

http://www.diodedynamics.com/store/accessories/led-accessories/resistors/led-resistor-kit.html

Those bulbs are sold everywhere this is just the site I've used for my last 3 cars. You can find them all over eBay. The bulb size is 7443 just search for switchback or multicolor. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Can you post a pic how the turn signals look during the day I wanna see if the are as visible as OEM turn signals 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Couch (Oct 11, 2013)

Well it's been a long time but i'm back. Been super busy but i have done some work on my car. So i've added a k&n typhoon intake, technostalgia led tails and tinted em, and 18' niche wheels with michelin pilot sport r/s3 tires. next up will be lowering springs then saving up for exhaust. Anyways good to be back ive got some build 
threads to go through  Here's some recent pics


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-media/73794-black-granite-official.html

Get in there!


----------



## Couch (Oct 11, 2013)

lol will do


----------



## Macd (Jun 7, 2014)

Where did you get the emblem over lay?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Couch (Oct 11, 2013)

almost a year later....grafxwerks.com is where i got em. 

and yea i'm back now...haven't added anything except mileage. But looking to order some anzo headlights next as i'm not happy with my current HID in factory housings. the light output is meh.


----------



## Couch (Oct 11, 2013)

well for those who wanna say i told you so. got a vehicle inspection handed to me from a local officer stating my headlights are illegal. will be fighting the fine as he did nothing to measure light output etc. but have since switched back to halogen bulbs to pass the inspection. for those of you thinking about doing HID's in factory housings it's not worth it. the light output barely increases from stock halogens. i highly recommend retrofitting. next up for me -> http://www.tdotperformance.ca/anzo-121462-headlights-projector-w-u-bar-chrome-clear.html?___SID=U


----------

